
2017 and the Internet: our predictions - LukasRos
https://blog.cloudflare.com/2017-and-the-internet-our-predictions/
======
LukasRos
The Cloudflare perspective. tl;dr: Growth of mobile, growth of IPv6, growth of
DDOS and other attacks but also security awareness.

